# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

nothing really, there I things I would change that I've done but I didn't really have a plan


----------



## rainbows_x

To be honet I cant really think of anything. I never thought I would breastfeed, but knew I would at least try it, which I did. We had the moses basket, but she co-slept for 7 months, which I loved, I am glad we did that as we are definitley co-sleeping next time. I never thought about making my own food, just knew I wouldn't be giving her chocolate, or juice until one (she still is only drinking water & milk).

I guess the one thing I didn't want to do was CIO/CC but we did and now she sleeps perfectly.


----------



## ShelbyLee

I wish that I had gone longer than 2 months bf.
We hadent co-slept! She is still not in her own crib!
I wish that we had our own place! I love all of the help from OH's family but she has no patients!


----------



## Bexxx

I wanted to use cloth nappies from day 1, but we didn't really commit until 3/4 weeks
I wanted to babywear but she detests the mei tai, keeps trying to jump out. We'll have to wait until I can stick her legs out of it.
I wanted my own place, but that won't be 'till like next spring.
Prob a load more but can't really think.


----------



## divershona

wanted to breast feed exclusivly from birth but didn't manage it :cry: but im going to try even harder with this one!

and baby wearing alot more ... again really going to try with this one :)


----------



## _laura

I wanted to BF but my milk never came in. 
And I wanted to cloth diaper but we have no where to dry them so I didn't buy them. 
Other than that I did everything I wanted to do with Max :)


----------



## x__amour

I definitely wish breast feeding had worked out better. Other then that, everything's been good for the most part. :)


----------



## rileybaby

i was adamant through my pregnancy i was going to breastfeed, and didnt:shrug:

I wish we could of moved out so Riley could of had his own room:shrug:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I never really had any expectations because i found out so late i was preggers :shrug:
There are things i want to do next time that i didn't do with is though - erf, and cloth nappies.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Breastfeeding for sure. I had told myself all throughout my pregnancy that I was going to do it & as soon as I had her, everything came crashing down. I didn't expect to have such a traumatic birth as I did, & that effected my drive to breastfeed a whole lot; on top of her not being able to latch.


----------



## annawrigley

Nothing :D

Literally the only thing I want to kick my own face in for is, I wish I'd got the newborn photos the Bounty photographer came round and took, my family convinced me it was a waste of money but I soooooo wish I had :(


----------



## abbSTAR

I was so ill after having him, and for the first week I hardly held him.. I don't have many newborn pictures of me and him in hospital. and I wish I could have breastfed but it was stupid because he was starving. I also wish I could've stuck to my guns and not been induced or had an epi it was absolute hell! I look back on labour and it's like they never took my feelings/opinion into account, I told them I wasn't ready to push but they told me I had to and ended up with tear and being cut and nearly bleeding to death :cry: lastly(sounds silly) but I never got a picture of him with Santa last year :nope: plus millions more! Bad mommy :dohh:


----------



## amygwen

Probably cloth diapering.

I didn't really know much about how to do it so I didn't do it because I'm lazy. I've always considered switching but never really followed through with it so he's stuck with disposable! Plus my sister cloth diapers (only because her husband wants it) and she tells me how big of a pain they are and says not to! But I still would've liked to try. Everything else worked out pretty well though.


----------



## x__amour

OH! I wish I had taken more newborn photos. :(


----------



## lucy_x

Only more photos, Other than that every thing worked out fine :flow:


----------



## 112110

Gotten pictures done of Brayden. 
This sounds dumb but more pregnancy pictures.
Breastfeeding 1 year + 
No day care until college. 
No CIO 
Make own baby food.
Cloth diapering.
:coffee:


----------



## smatheson

Breastfeeding till 1+ is my number one thing I would have done.
Babywearing
And more pictures of me and him when he was a newborn
oh and same as 112110 I would have loved more pregnancy pictures! I only have like two:cry:


----------



## hot tea

I think I did everything I firmly believed in. Extended, exclusive breastfeeding, cosleeping, attachment parenting, natural weaning methods... Everything I learned about that I agreed with, I did. I am about as stubborn as a bull.

I wish I had known more about babywearing when my son was a baby, but that doesnt really count. I just honestly knew nothing about it. Now that I do it will be used exclusively with my upcoming bundle of joy.


----------



## tasha41

Well I wanted to take her to Marineland this year but it didn't end up happening.. That's about it.. I wanted her to start preschool this month, but didn't like it there when we went for a play day, so she may start in January at another, because she'll be closer to 3..

I wish I got professional newborn pics done too.


----------



## newmommy23

I wanted to breastfeed for a year.
I never thought I would CIO/CC even a little.


----------



## rockys-mumma

I wish I didn't worry myself about weaning, Alfie didn't care for food really until he was 9 months - 10 months, and I worried myself sick as everyone else's 4/5/6 months olds eating 3 meals a day lol but he is a perfectly fine eater now I wish I hadn't stressed about it so much and enjoyed it more!!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

annawrigley said:


> Nothing :D
> 
> Literally the only thing I want to kick my own face in for is, I wish I'd got the newborn photos the Bounty photographer came round and took, my family convinced me it was a waste of money but I soooooo wish I had :(

I wanted them too, but they never came :( sad times..


----------



## annawrigley

EllaAndLyla said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Nothing :D
> 
> Literally the only thing I want to kick my own face in for is, I wish I'd got the newborn photos the Bounty photographer came round and took, my family convinced me it was a waste of money but I soooooo wish I had :(
> 
> I wanted them too, but they never came :( sad times..Click to expand...

They came and took Noah's, and I can even remember it now, it was soo cute, but my dad said not to buy it cos it was a rip off and my uncle could take some instead cos he's a photographer. He's only ever taken 2 pics of Noah when he was 3 months old and yeah they are cute but I wanted one the day he was born! :( What annoyed me even more was I found out when he was like 10 months old that you can go on the website and order previously taken pics but they only go back 6 months or something, I was so annoyed!! xx
 



Attached Files:







noahsteve-bandw.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 9









noahalex-bandw_2.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bexxx

I wish I had more photos of her when she was just born. There's one of me holding her and one which is like a myspace pose :haha: of me, OH and Isla. That's it :(
I have like ZERO pics of me and Isla. I should try take more.


----------



## divershona

i wish i'd gotten some proper photo's when kaya was first born instead of blurry ones :( oh well ... this time round i definately will be.


----------



## Strawberrymum

Wish I did more of those make a cast of your baby's foot/hand things.

More pictures

Didn't listen so much to other people. 

Went out more when she was little, I rarely walked out the gate in case she needed to be fed for the first 4ish months


----------



## kittycat18

I wish things had of worked out for us breastfeeding wise.

Other than that we are happy at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## holly2234

I wanted to make my own baby food but Erin really isnt interested that much in food and what she does like, comes from a pot! So as long as she eats something, thats fine with me.


----------



## bbyno1

I wish i had taken alot more photos and kept a proppa little diary of eveything.

Also that i breastfed for longer than i did


----------



## unconditional

i just wish i would've got more pregnancy photos....


----------



## pinkribbon

- More pregnancy photos (week by week to see the bump grow would have been nice)
- Get a bump cast (thought about this but then thought 'where the hell will I keep it?')
- More newborn photos or some done professionally. (I was too tired to even think about it)
- Breastfed exclusively. I really did try but I had loads of problems with being sore etc even though he latched on and was a fab bf'er. REALLY hope our next baby is a good BF'er and that I can try again.
- Only used home made food rather than jars. my cooking has really improved now i've moved out of my mum and dad's and i'll try harder next time.


----------



## moondrops

Only one but it's not really a regret as i didn't have a clue that you could just go and bath your newborn without the nurses calling you to help.. she had her newborn photo taken when she was still all blooded up and i didn't realise i could have bathed her so she could have looked all nice and clean :( oh well, i still bought the photo as my mum persuaded me, i wasn't going to buy it because of that but she bought it for me xx


----------



## MissMamma

i wish i could have enjoyed the newborn days more than i did. I was in so much pain from breastfeeding and definitely had post baby blues if not a little PND. All i remember from the very beginning was being sad :(


----------



## bumpy_j

i haven't done too badly - although now looking back there are things i wished i did which i wasnt that fussed about at the start

i wish i co slept now as joel seems to sleep so much better in bed with me but i only have a single bed which now i share with my OH so there was no way to do it. 

i wish i did more babywearing - i hated my carrier so only used it a few times, have a new one on the way though!

i wish i took more newborn photos and videos, i really wish i did a video at the hospital of his first moments. i wish i got foot casts.

i wish i bought my pushchair sooner because my silvercross 3D was a huge mistake (although luckily i was given it for free) i haaated it and had many hellish public transport journeys because of it

i wish i used my cloth nappies more, i'm sort of doing 60% disposable and 40% cloth at the moment as a sold a large stash of nappies and haven't completely restocked them

i wish i went to some baby groups/sure start centres - just didn't feel up to it at the time


----------



## lauram_92

I wish I slept more when he was first born so the first while wasn't just a blur.
I wish I didn't spend so much money on chairs/swings etc and bought a better camera.
I wish I prepared for his arrival better and didn't listen to my Mum.
I wish I breastfed for longer and didn't express for 4 months.
I wish I videoed his first few moments.
I wish I dressed him more like a baby when he was first born, like sleepsuits rather than 2 piece outfits.
I wish I took more photos of him, especially with family members.
I wish I enjoyed my pregnancy more, and used it to my advantage..

I'm going to stop now, but there is lots more :haha:


----------



## MissMamma

lauram_92 said:


> I wish I slept more when he was first born so the first while wasn't just a blur.
> I wish I didn't spend so much money on chairs/swings etc and bought a better camera.
> I wish I prepared for his arrival better and didn't listen to my Mum.
> I wish I breastfed for longer and didn't express for 4 months.
> I wish I videoed his first few moments.
> *I wish I dressed him more like a baby when he was first born, like sleepsuits rather than 2 piece outfits.*
> I wish I took more photos of him, especially with family members.
> I wish I enjoyed my pregnancy more, and used it to my advantage..
> 
> I'm going to stop now, but there is lots more :haha:

agree! i thought taking her out in sleepsuits was weird but looking back the outfits just look silly because she was so small they all bunched up!


----------

